# Spieletest - Assassin's Creed 2 im Test: Wie schlägt sich das PC-Spiel mit Ubisoft-Kopierschutz?



## Administrator (4. März 2010)

*Spieletest - Assassin's Creed 2 im Test: Wie schlägt sich das PC-Spiel mit Ubisoft-Kopierschutz?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,705874


----------



## Vidaro (4. März 2010)

tja schönes spiel auf was ich mich letztendlich gefreut hab aber gekauft wirds wegen Kopieschutz dennoch nicht

   Übrigens so am Rande der kopierschutz bei SilentHunter5 ist schon gecrackt soviel zum sicheren/unknackbaren kopierschutz


----------



## baummonster (4. März 2010)

Haha ja das mit SH5 hab ich auch grad rausgefunden und ich kann dazu nur sagen:

In your face Ubisoft!

Und besser laufen tuts mitm Crack wahrscheinlich auch noch weil man eben auch mal den Router disconnecten kann oder sonstwas


----------



## Predator91 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hatte mich auch sehr darauf gefreut, aber ich kaufe es auch nicht wegen dem Kopierschutz. Wenn es gecrackt wird wie Silent Hunter ''klaufe''   ich es mir vielleicht. Ubisoft      .


----------



## DomShadow (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ja, AC2 dürfte dann auch heute nacht oder morgen cracked geben, lol, echt krass.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bei Assasins Creed 2 verkraftbar? Das sehe ich absolut nicht so. Ich erinnere mich an einige Stellen, an denen lange kein Kontrollpunkt kam und mir damals die Box abschmierte... ohja wie ich das verschmerzen konnte, "nur" zum letzten Kontrollpunkt zurückgesetzt worden zu sein. Seitdem nehme ich das Hitzeproblem der Box ziemlich ernst. Also der Kopierschutz ist für mich ein NoGo. 

 Auch wenn die Titel gecracked wurden und man das Original jetzt besser mit Crack spielen kann, würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen, sowas zu kaufen. Schade um SH5, war gespannt drauf. Am Ende werden die niedrigen Verkaufszahlen auf die Raubkopierer geschoben. Das kann ich garantieren. Wobei, man könnte ja argumentieren, dass wenn es die nicht gäbe, die Publisher nicht zu sowas gezwungen wären. Ja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.

 Aber diese seltsamen Maßnahmen gehen mir auch schon bei meinen DVDs aufn Sack. Urheberrechtswarnung 1 +2, dann Antiraubkopiererspot, dann 5 Trailer etc pp... Find ich als ehrlicher Käufer ne ziemliche Verarsche. Zum Glück lässt sich das bei manchen Sachen jetzt überspringen, aber trotzdem.


----------



## celtic34 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

yeah...ac2 endlich.

also ganz ehrlich: ich verstehe den aufstand um den kopierschutz nur zum teil. zum einen kann ich all eure einwände verstehen:
es ist eine frechheit, käufer des originals zu zwingen online zu seien, um es spielen zu können.
Spieler ohne i-net, bzw. verbindung zu ihrem rechner (bsp: jugendliche im elternhaus) haben keine möglichkeit das spiel auf ihrem system zu spielen.

aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst: im letzten podcast haben schlütti & co noch darüber gesprochen dass alleine 10 mio raubkopieren aus dem netz gesaugt worden sind (hoffe ich erinnere mich recht )
irgendwo muss mal gut sein. alter dass ist mal richtig viel kohle. damit will ich aber nicht den hohen von 50€ für games rechtfertigen. 

ich habe ac2 voprbestellt und habe den vollen preis bezahlt. genauso wie ich es für mafia2 (freu) auch tun werde!
und wen es nicht passt. 2 monate warten und bei ebay gebraucht und nur kurz angespielt nachkaufen, kostet dann bei weitem nicht mehr so viel.

also ganz lange rede kurzer sinn: wenn ubisofts server kein mist machen und ich ac2 in aller ruhe und mehrere stunden am stück spielen kann ist es mir schnuppe: an alle WOWler, ihr macht seit 5 jahren nix anderes...

morgens liegt ac2 im briefkasten und ich werds direkt anspielem ...yesssssssss


----------



## NinjaWursti (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



celtic34 schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst: im letzten podcast haben schlütti & co noch darüber gesprochen dass alleine 10 mio raubkopieren aus dem netz gesaugt worden sind (hoffe ich erinnere mich recht )
> irgendwo muss mal gut sein. alter dass ist mal richtig viel kohle. damit will ich aber nicht den hohen von 50€ für games rechtfertigen.


 Aber ein Kopierschutz bringt nun mal nicht einfach automatisch 10Mio mehr Verkäufe. Auch der von AC2 wird wohl in Kürze gecrackt sein...


----------



## celtic34 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> celtic34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst: im letzten podcast haben schlütti & co noch darüber gesprochen dass alleine 10 mio raubkopieren aus dem netz gesaugt worden sind (hoffe ich erinnere mich recht )
> ...


 
 ...ich will auch wirklich nicht einen drm gut heissen und ihn als sinnvoll erachten...aber ich finde...un d ja steinigt mich jetzt alle... es müssen so langsam mal zeichen gestzt werden...ich meinte übrigends 10 mio nur im dezember 09, sorry, my bad...

 denn dann ist es klar, das so interessante spiele wie heavy rain oder alan wake nicht auf pc kommen und noch viel schlimmer, spiele von konsolen total abgespeckt auf pc erscheinen (siehe EA sports games, nhl, nfl, nba...grausig)


----------



## Heavyflame (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Öhm Silent Hunter 5 gecrackt im Internet mit den selben Kopierschutz seit 3h. Tya in den nästen Stünden sollte dann wohl AC2 folgen. Achja UBI - EPIC FAIL -


----------



## EvilMonkey (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



celtic34 schrieb:


> NinjaWursti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > celtic34 schrieb:
> ...


 Dir ist schon klar, dass Xbox 360 ebenfalls runtergeladen und gespielt werden können? Wenn die PS3 eines gezeigt hat, dann dass EBEN auch ein System wo es keine Piraterie(noch?! ) gibt,  dies nicht automatisch zu höheren Verkaufszahlen führt. Die Firmen brauchen einfach einen Sündenbock, wenn sich ihr Spiel nicht nach ihren "Hoffnungen" verkauft. Man muss sich nur mal die Film- oder Musikindustrie angucken, genau der gleiche kram. 

 Verkaufszahlen des Novembers 2009(NPD market research):
 Verkaufsverhältnis : 1.77:1
 ASSASSIN'S CREED II 360  UBISOFT Nov-09  794.7K 
 ASSASSIN'S CREED II PS3  UBISOFT Nov-09  448.4K 
  Verkaufsverhältnis : 2.25:1
 CALL OF DUTY: MODERN WARFARE 2* 360  ACTIVISION BLIZZARD  Nov-09  4.20M 

 CALL OF DUTY: MODERN WARFARE 2* PS3  ACTIVISION BLIZZARD  Nov-09  1.87M


----------



## Lurelein (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der super tolle neue Kopierschutz wurde doch eh schon für AC2 und Silent Hunter 5 geknackt. Achja, der ehrliche Kunde wird gelackmeiert und die Piraten lachen Ubisoft aus.


----------



## DarthDevil (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Heavyflame schrieb:


> Öhm Silent Hunter 5 gecrackt im Internet mit den selben Kopierschutz seit 3h. Tya in den nästen Stünden sollte dann wohl AC2 folgen. Achja UBI - EPIC FAIL -


   das war doch sowieso klar, ist doch immer so.

 so langsam sollte eigenltich auch dem letzten klar werden das dieser kopierschutz kein kopierschutz ist, sondern ein datensammler, ein gebrauchtmarktzerstörer, spyware und wer weiß was sonst noch aber ganz bestimmt wurde er nicht entwickelt um vor raubkopien zu schützen!


----------



## Stroiner (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

natürlich ist die russische version, die bereits vor release im internet zu haben war bereits gecrackt worden und man soll sogar seine Speicherdaten auf der HD anlegen können und keine beständige Internetverbindung benötigen.
Also dieser Kopierschutz wird wohl eher einen Imageschaden und sinkende Verkaufszahlen zu Folge haben, als den erwünschten Effekt.


----------



## Nomad86 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wie ist eigentlich die Steuerung am Pc 
umgesetzt? Ich habe AC 1 auf der Xbox gespielt, 
und das hier kommt auf den Pc. Ist es zu 
empfehlen nen Controller zu benutzen, oder geht 
das Spielen per Tastatur und Maus genauso gut?
Thx


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

"Beeindruckende, lebendige Städte"

Ist die PC-Version da anders als die Konsolenfassung? Denn die Tests der Konsolenfassung beklagten eigentlich immer, dass die Städte bei weitem nicht so lebendig wirken, wie im ersten Teil.


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



DomShadow schrieb:


> Ja, AC2 dürfte dann auch heute nacht oder morgen cracked geben, lol, echt krass.


 Ach ja, soviel zum Thema "Kopf zu lassen"

 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/?s=thread&bid=13&tid=8528186&x=57


----------



## Vidaro (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



celtic34 schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ganz im ernst: im letzten podcast haben schlütti & co noch darüber gesprochen dass alleine 10 mio raubkopieren aus dem netz gesaugt worden sind (hoffe ich erinnere mich recht  )
> irgendwo muss mal gut sein. alter dass ist mal richtig viel kohle. damit will ich aber nicht den hohen von 50€ für games rechtfertigen.


  Sry aber so ein kopierschutz bringt nicht mehr verkäufe ein eher im gegenteil!
  Schau dir EA an die sind zurückgerudert damit, weils nichts gebracht hat warhscheinlich auch verschlimmert!
  Vorallem wenn wie nun bei Silenthunter 5 und mittlerweile auch AC2 was auch schon gecrackt ist die Raubkopierer die "bessere" Version haben denn die haben keine Probleme wenn sie von inet mal getrennt werden, die brauchen den Onlinemist nicht!
  Und somit ist der Kunder der gearschte da er sich abärgern muss vorallem da der Ubikopierschutz anscheind auch in das system eingreift denn wenn die spiele laufen, kann man diverse sachen im windows nicht mehr beenden... Dies ebrichteten zumindest paar User im Ubiforum (mit screen keine sorge)

  übrigens die zahlen sind keine bestätigten sondern schätzungen können mehr aber auch weniger kopien von PCaber auch Xbox360/Wii/PSP/DS spielen sein! Denn die PC plattform ist nicht die einzigeste wo man gegen raubkopierer kämpft


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich finds interessant wer alles hier was zum Spiel selber sagt. Alle reden über den Kopierschutz der bei Silent Hunter 5 gekackt zu sein scheint, aber hier geht es um Ass. Creed II.

 Also bitte bei diesem Thema bleiben ... wir haben bereits einen gut gefüllten Diskussionsthread rund ums Thema "Neuer Kopierschutz von Ubisoft", wer seine Meinung dazu sagen will, kann es dort gerne tun. Danke.


----------



## cosmo76 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich, warum man überhaupt ein Spiel auf dem PC umsetzt, wenn man offensichtlich nicht will, dass das Spiel gekauft wird. Bei Ubisoft sitzen ja wahrscheinlich auch keine Deppen, die wussten doch 100% dass der Kopierschutz geknackt wird. Soll das Ende vom Lied heißen, dass Ubisoft nach einer Ausrede sucht, um sich von dem PC Markt zurückzuziehen? Ich denke, durch diese Maßnahme wird das Verhälnis von Käufern und Raubkopieren noch drastischer ausfallen als gewöhnlich und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Ubisoft da anders denkt, außer die sind dort total verblödet und naiv.


----------



## Nadeva (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Naja aufregen bringt eh nix .Wer im Inet unterwegs ist und dann hier und da seine Messengers und Twitters,Facebooks,ICQ usw,sagen wir es so,jeder der im Internet ist nimmt schon unfreiwillig an einem Datensammlerprogramm teil.Eigentlich jeder der irgendwo seine Daten Preis gibt.Und damit wird recht gut Kohle verdient.


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



EvilMonkey schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Xbox 360 ebenfalls runtergeladen und gespielt werden können? Wenn die PS3 eines gezeigt hat, dann dass EBEN auch ein System wo es keine Piraterie(noch?! ) gibt,  dies nicht automatisch zu höheren Verkaufszahlen führt.


 Nicht ganz richtig.

 Ältere Modelle der 360 waren durchaus in der Lage Raubkopien, nach ein bissle Bastelei, abzuspielen ... allerdings geht das seit Herbst 2009 nicht mehr und nach der großen Bannwelle, wo bestimmte Funktionen von modifizierten 360 deaktiviert wurden, dürfte die Zahl der Leute, die ihre Konsole modifizieren können & wollen gen null laufen.

 Des Weiteren verkaufen sich Spiele für die 360 wie geschnitten Brot, was zum einen an der Basis liegen dürfte ( Konsoleros kaufen nunmal Spiele, das seit Jahrzehnten ), sind die 'hohen' Preise gewöhnt & wollen das Risiko eines Banns wg. Live & Achievements nicht eingehen.

 Das Modifizieren einer 360, vorallem jetzt, erfordert nach wie vor techn. Know-How was nicht jeder 0815 User kann, Spiele runterladen per .torrent & "one-click hoster" schafft jeder DAU.

 Mit welchen 'Strafen' muss den ein PC Raubkopierer rechnen? Garkeinen. 360 Besitzer werden von Live gebannt, keine Möglichkeit mehr mit Kumpels zu spielen & zu Chatten & div. HDD Funktionen sind auch deaktiviert. 

 Im Grunde hast du dann nur "Schrott".


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Nachdem ich den Test gelesen habe: wieso wird hier von einem 16:9 Monitor (!) gesprochen?

Ich glaube die Anzahl der User, die einen 16:9 Monitor besitzen, dürfte relativ gering sein ... 16:10 TFTs dürften wohl weiter verbreitet sein.

Hat man jetzt hier auch schwarze Balken bzw. einen Crop? Wenn ja, dann ist es eine maue Umsetzung.


----------



## Aithir (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Grunde hast du dann nur "Schrott".


 
 Eine Xbox 360 ist aber sehr billig, daher kann ein Raubkopierer auf der Konsole sich ohne Probleme zwei halten, 
 eine für Raubkopien und eine für legale Spiele.


----------



## Ja3germe1ster (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> EvilMonkey schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dir ist schon klar, dass Xbox 360 ebenfalls runtergeladen und gespielt werden können? Wenn die PS3 eines gezeigt hat, dann dass EBEN auch ein System wo es keine Piraterie(noch?!   )   gibt,  dies nicht automatisch zu höheren Verkaufszahlen führt.
> ...


Selbst wenn es jetzt so ist, hat das 0 Aussagekraft. Sobald der 
   Markt zunimmt und die PC Spieler an die Konsolen gezwungen werden ist 
   dort der Markt für die Raubkopierer interessant und die Zahlen werden sogar
    noch mehr steigen als Spieler dazukommen. Den ein Raubkopierer lädt keine Spiele aus dem Inet nur weil er es kann, sondern weil 
   er nicht jeden Monat 50€ ausgeben will. Und das XBOX und PS 3 Spiele 
   meist teurer sind als die PC Version wird es noch mehr geben.
   Die Faustregel die 
   gilt ist:
   Was von Menschenhand geschaffen kann auch 
   geknackt werden    
   Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und des Aufwands. 

 Und besonders wenn Leute damit geld verdienen können


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Aithir schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 Durchaus richtig, und es wird auch einige Leute geben, die das so machen ... allerdings hast du selber geschrieben, dass sie eine Konsole für legale Spiele haben.

 Welcher 'beinharte' Raubkopierer, der ohne Probleme an jedes Spiel herankommt, kauft denn noch Originale? 

 Des Weiteren, wie bereits erwähnt, dürfte das Modifizieren aktueller Revisionen nicht möglich sein ... so ist jedenfalls mein Stand der Dinge.

 Und ganz ehrlich? Wer sich 360 Spiele raubkopiert ist doof.  Spiele bekommt man im Ausland für 30-40 EUR, also brandneue. Wenn sie ein paar Wochen alt sind, fällt der Preis noch weiter.


----------



## NineEleven (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

hmmm naja also das mit dem Kopierschutz ist 
schon nervig,

Mal gucken, wenns zum low Budget Preis 
angeboten wird, werd ichs doch mal kaufen, die 
Wertung klingt ja doch sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Ja3germe1ster schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es jetzt so ist, hat das 0 Aussagekraft.


 Wieso hat das bitte null Aussagekraft. Ich hab dir / euch zum einen erklärt, dass Konsoleros, die seit Jahren eine Konsole haben, es gewöhnt sind Spiele zu kaufen ... das ist Punkt #1.

 Punkt #2 ist, dass trotz der anfänglichen Möglichkeit & Leichtigkeit des Kopierens auf der 360 die Verkaufszahlen *trotzdem* hoch waren, jetzt, wo die 360 ( fast ) unmöglich zu modifizieren ist, die PS3 eh unknackbar ist ( trotz des letztem Exploits von GeoHot ), bleiben die Verkaufszahlen konstant bzw. steigen leicht.

 Wenn du ein System hast, was nicht modifizierbar ist, bleibt den Leuten nur Verzicht oder eben Konsum.

 Für mich ist das absolut in Ordnung.

 Wer keine 50 EUR / Monat für ein Spiel ausgeben mag, kann halt einen Monat keine Spiele spielen oder kauft so wie ich seine Spiele im Ausland, hab mir vor ein paar Tagen für jeweils 18-22 EUR folgende Spiele gekauft:

 - Brütal Legend
 - Halo Wars
 - Bayonetta

 und noch ein paar mehr.

 Findest du das jetzt wirklich teuer?


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



EvilMonkey schrieb:


> Verkaufszahlen des Novembers 2009(NPD market research):
> Verkaufsverhältnis : 1.77:1
> ASSASSIN'S CREED II 360  UBISOFT Nov-09  794.7K
> ASSASSIN'S CREED II PS3  UBISOFT Nov-09  448.4K
> ...


 
 das entspricht ziemlich genau (und naheliegenderweise) den marktanteilen der konsolen in den usa.
 was willst du damit also sagen?
 dass auf ps3 und 360 ähnlich viel oder vermutlich eher wenig (weils auf der ps3 eben gar nicht möglich ist) kopiert wird? das hast du erreicht.
 sagt über den pc nur leider überhaupt nix aus.


----------



## Nadeva (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
 Nur das mal dazu.

 ciao


----------



## hagren (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Absolut verdient. Hab's auf der 360 gespielt, und 
ist in fast allen Belangen weitaus besser und 
interessanter als der Vorgänger, mit viel 
Abwechslung, tollem Spielprinzip und 
wunderschönem Szenario. 
Eines meiner derzeitigen Lieblingstitel nebst 
GTAIV und Mass Effect 2.


----------



## BiJay (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Test gelesen habe: wieso wird hier von einem 16:9 Monitor (!) gesprochen?
> 
> Ich glaube die Anzahl der User, die einen 16:9 Monitor besitzen, dürfte relativ gering sein ... 16:10 TFTs dürften wohl weiter verbreitet sein.
> 
> Hat man jetzt hier auch schwarze Balken bzw. einen Crop? Wenn ja, dann ist es eine maue Umsetzung.


  Ich benutze meinen 16:9 Fernseher auch als PC-Monitor. Ich glaube bin auch nicht der einzige, der auf einem TV spielt. Denke mal auch, dass sich 16:9 irgendwann als Standard etabliert, gerade weil man ein PC auch als Medienstation benutzt und TV/Filme in 16:9 sind. Bei Google gibt "16:9 TFT" übrigens mehr Treffer als "16:10 TFT".


----------



## Sheggo (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



> Immerhin gibt Ubisoft eine Art Dienstgarantie: Sollten für ein Spiel die Onlineserver abgeschaltet werden, ermöglichen Patches ein Offlinespiel.


Ich glaube ich warte auf den Patch (egal woher er kommt), bevor ich mir das Spiel zulege...

Oder einfach direkt für die 360


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Nadeva schrieb:


> Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
> Nur das mal dazu.
> 
> ciao


 Tja, und um meine patentierten Birnen zu schützen, werden sie vergiftet, und beim Verkauf wird eine Flasche Gegengift mitgeliefert.

 Sollte schon klar sein, dass nicht jeder Lust hat, sich erst vergiften zu müssen, um eine Birne essen zu können, wenn es dieselben Birnen unvergiftet auch gibt.

 Ich werde mich heute Abend jedenfalls als allererstes darüber informieren, ob der AC2 Crack auch mit einer gekauften Version harmoniert, und wenn ja, werd ich mir das Spiel morgen kaufen, ansonsten eben nicht.


----------



## maho1973 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Mir ist äußerst schleierhaft, dass man unzulässige tiefe Eingriffe ins eigene System mit Aushebelung von Administratorenrechten - siehe u.a. Ubisoftforum -  (Sachbeschädigung), ständigen Onlinezwang (Nötigung) bei einem Singleplayertitel, allgemeine Verkriminalisierung - alle Käufer seien potenzielle Kriminelle - (Verleumdung und üble Nachrede) sowie das ungefragte Erstellen von Nutzungsprofilen (Verletzung der Privatsphäre und Spionage) für gutheißen kann. In meinen Augen sind das kriminelle Machenschaften, die Ubisoft hier an den Tag legt! Unabhängig davon, dass das Spiel vermutlich toll ist, dürfen trotz alledem solche Machenschaften unterstüzt werden!


----------



## Turalyon (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Nadeva schrieb:


> Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
> Nur das mal dazu.
> 
> ciao


 Ich persönlich habe ja nichts, dass Spielentwickler bzw die Publisher ihr geistiges Eigentum schützen wollen.

 Nur wenn mit jeder neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahme die *ehrlichen* Käufer mehr und mehr gegängelt werden, dann find ich das daneben.

 Denkweise: Ich kaufe ein Spiel. Installation - 15 minuten. Aktivierung - 30 minuten - tief durchatmen, ist ja nur einmal. 

 Spiel speichern: "Der Ubisoft Server ist derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal." - Hm, ich hab seit ner Stunde nicht mehr gespeichert. Nun muss ich das spiel laufen lassen, damit der Spielfortschritt nicht verloren geht.

 2 Stunden später:  "Der Ubisoft Server ist derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es
  später noch einmal." - Ach verdammt, Spiel beenden alles scheiße hier.

 Verkaufen kann ich das Spiel ja auch nicht mehr.

 Also, was macht man in so einem Fall? Man sieht sich gefrustet nach einer "alternativen Exe Datei" um, die einem diesen Mist erspart.

 So musste ich es zu meiner Scham bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R. machen, da sich der Kopierschutz standhaft weigerte, die originale DVD im Laufwerk zu erkennen, auch wenn ich das Spiel über die DVD Autostart funktion zu starten versucht hab.

 MfG


----------



## Mandavar (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Turalyon schrieb:


> Nadeva schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
> ...


 
 Mir ist genau das gleiche mit Stalker passiert. Es hat die original DVD im Laufwerk nicht erkennen wollen. Ich hab dann das gleiche gemacht, wie du. Allerdings würde ich nie das Wort "Scham" in dem Zusammenhang nutzen. Wenn ich das Spiel gekauft hab, darf ich damit machen, was ich will, solange ich es nicht vervielfältige.

 DRM = Kundenverarsche! Ich bin ziemlich sauer auf Ubisoft. Eigentlich wollte ich mir Assassins Creed 2 und Silent Hunter 5 kaufen. Jetzt werde ich das lassen. Dieses DRM geht mir zu weit. Ich bin Eigentümer meiner Spiele, und sonst niemand. Ist das nicht der Fall, dann kauf ich nicht.

 Ich kann verstehen, warum Ubisoft sowas versucht. Raubkopierer sind keine schöne Sache. Den Käufern aber ihr Eigentumsrecht zu nehmen, ist einfach zu hart. Kauf hat gesetzlich nicht nur etwas mit Besitzübergang, sondern auch mit Eigentumsübergang zutun. Hier ist letzteres nicht mehr ausreichend gegeben.


----------



## DentonJC (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Test gelesen habe: wieso wird hier von einem 16:9 Monitor (!) gesprochen?
> 
> Ich glaube die Anzahl der User, die einen 16:9 Monitor besitzen, dürfte relativ gering sein ... 16:10 TFTs dürften wohl weiter verbreitet sein.
> 
> Hat man jetzt hier auch schwarze Balken bzw. einen Crop? Wenn ja, dann ist es eine maue Umsetzung.


 Also ich besitze einen 16:9 Monitor zum Spielen!  :-o


----------



## chico-ist (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bin ich der einzige der im Rating keine Contras sieht..?


----------



## dr-breen (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



chico-ist schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der im Rating keine Contras sieht..?


 Nein.


----------



## FloFri (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Mal eine OT Frage:
Ich habe das Spiel als Abo Prämie im Januar bestellt, wann kommt das bei mir an?


----------



## Herumgeisterer (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Nadeva schrieb:


> Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
> Nur das mal dazu.
> 
> ciao


Dein Vergleich hat zum Glück nichts mit einer Raubkopie zu tun. Als ob ein Raubkopierer das Spiel weiterverkaufen würde...


----------



## roym899 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der Kopierschutz ist einfach nur ein Witz. Wurde schon vor dem Release vom Spiel vollständig geknackt. Also das war wohl nix Ubisoft


----------



## TBF (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

http://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2009/11/09/assassins-creed-2-ubisoft-rueckt-testspiel-nur-gegen-bestnote-heraus/

 trifft das auch auf die pcgames-testversion zu?


----------



## Nilssont27 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



roym899 schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz ist einfach nur ein Witz. Wurde schon vor dem Release vom Spiel vollständig geknackt. Also das war wohl nix Ubisoft


   Ich denk eher das Ubisoft mit dem "Kopierschutzt den Wiederverkauf stopen wollte. Kleines Rechenbeispiel:
 2.000.000 Menschebn wollen das Game spielen.
  1.500.000 kaufen es sich; 100.000 laden es sich herunter und 400.000 kaufen es sich später gebraucht. 
 Wo verdient Ubisoft mehr? Beim Stoppen der Raubkopierer oder beim Stoppen des Gebrauchtmarktes? Ubisoft weiß, dass es Raubkopierer nicht aufhalten kann, also versucht man woanders die Gewinne zu erhöhen.


----------



## lamora (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Herumgeisterer schrieb:


> Nadeva schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also zu der Raubkopie Dingens mal eine Sache.Überlegt mal,Ihr entwerft ne tolle Sache,geht aufs Patentamt meldet alles an (keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut) geht damit auf ne Ausstellung und präsentiert es und ein Jahr später seht Ihr das jemand genau das selbe an einem anderen Stand anbietet und zwar weit unter Wert.und anscheinend kopiert.Dann bedenkt mal wie ärgerlich das für einen selbst ist.Deswegen find ich wenn man sich Raubkopien besorgt schonmal völlig daneben.Aber die Denkweise ist heutzutage halt,wenns mich nicht trifft ist es doch in Ordnung,ich bin klein und unscheinbar,macht ja nix.
> ...


Er spielt ja eher auf das "Gefühl" an, bzw schlechte Verkaufszahlen. Und da hat er Recht!


----------



## Moruk74 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

da muss ich dich aber endteuschen es giebt nach wie vor aktuelle 360 versionen die fertig gecrackt sind.
 man muss nur wissen wo suchen!


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



TBF schrieb:


> http://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2009/11/09/assassins-creed-2-ubisoft-rueckt-testspiel-nur-gegen-bestnote-heraus/
> 
> trifft das auch auf die pcgames-testversion zu?


   Nein. Damals ging es nur um ein Vorabmuster der Konsolenversionen. Die PC-Version kam einfach so.


----------



## derDriver (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Ich denk eher das Ubisoft mit dem "Kopierschutzt den Wiederverkauf stopen wollte. Kleines Rechenbeispiel:
> 2.000.000 Menschebn wollen das Game spielen.
> 1.500.000 kaufen es sich; 100.000 laden es sich herunter und 400.000 kaufen es sich später gebraucht.
> Wo verdient Ubisoft mehr? Beim Stoppen der Raubkopierer oder beim Stoppen des Gebrauchtmarktes? Ubisoft weiß, dass es Raubkopierer nicht aufhalten kann, also versucht man woanders die Gewinne zu erhöhen.


 das mag schon sein, aber wie geht dann die Rechnung mit den Konsolenspielen auf? die kann man fleißig weiter verhökern oder aus der Videothek oder von nem Freund leihen 

 oder will man den Spieler einfach zu den Konsolen "drängen"?


----------



## hornboy (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

und kopierschutz ist pünktlich zum release date geknackt.
pech für ubi


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



celtic34 schrieb:


> NinjaWursti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > celtic34 schrieb:
> ...


 Tjoa, Zeichen setzen gerne, nur sollte das nicht so aussehen, dass die Leute, die Geld haben, das nicht für PC Spiele ausgeben, weil denen die Kopierschutztechniken zu sehr aufn Senkel gehen.


----------



## Diezel (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

tjo, zum 1xxxxx mal ein "sicherster" kopierschutz geknackt, und das pünktlich zum release.
wann blicken die es endlich und hören auf käufer zu verarschen.

macht halt ein mmo draus wenns nicht knackbar sein soll xD


----------



## Pope (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der erste Teil war super. Der zweite Teil ist es sicherlich auch. Aber mit dieser Kopierschutz-Gängelung kaufe ich mir das Spiel nicht. Die Hersteller mögen vielleicht ein paar mehr Spiele verkaufen können, da sie durch DRM den Gebrauchtspielemarkt aktiv behindern, aber dass sie vielleicht viel mehr Käufer verlieren, weil die Leute kein DRM wollen, auf die Idee kommt niemand. Und wenn die Umsatzzahlen sinken, sind selbstverständlich wieder die bösen Raubkopierer schuld. Und das, obwohl die neuartigen Kopierschutzmechnismen ja so toll sein sollen. Lächerlich !


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



chico-ist schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der im Rating keine Contras sieht..?


 Die Contras wurden mittlerweile eingebaut.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Es ist mal wieder erschreckend, mit wie wenig
   Sachverstand auf Kopierschutzmaßnahmen herumgehackt wird. Es wird „argumentiert“
   (eher grundlos polemisiert), das sei ja alles eh für die Katz, jeder
   Kopierschutz wird geknackt Und: je strikter DRM desto stärker wird das Spiel
   raubkopiert. Oder: ordentliche, gut gemachte Spiele werden weniger raubkopiert.

   Zum ersten Argument: DRM und Kopierschutzmaßnahmen
   wurden und werden niemals entwickelt um Raubkopien vollständig zu verhindern!
   So wie die Gamer, wissen auch die Spieleschmieden, dass kein Schutz perfekt ist
   und jeder Schutz mit genug Zeit und Willen durchbrochen werden kann. Das Ziel
   des KS bzw. DRM ist es, die Zeit, Kosten und 
   Aufwand zu erhöhen und so z.B. das schnelle Brennen für den
   Nachbarn/Freund zu verhindern. Professionelle Hackertruppen knacken jeden Schutz
   irgendwann.  Die beste Analogie dazu ist
   z.B. das Haustürschloss, jeder hat eins, jeder  (oder die meisten) schließt ab, wenn er seine
   Wohnung /Haus verlässt, für ein absolut subjektives und relatives
   Sicherheitsgefühl: schon mit einfachsten Mitteln kann nahezu jedes
   handelsübliche Schloss in wenigen Minuten geknackt werden. Schlösser sollen
   sozusagen den spontanen Einbrecher abhalten. Und nur, weil uns Schlösser doch
   einige Unannehmlichkeiten im Alltag bereiten (ständig Schlüssel verlegt, ewige
   Sucherei nachts am Schlüsselbund usw.) käme niemand auf die Idee eine Abschaffung
   der Schlösser zu fordern. Also: DRM soll nur den Aufwand des Raubkopierens
   erhöhen und so den Zeitraum zwischen Release und erstem Crack möglichst
   vergrößern.  So war zum Beispiel 2K Games
   total happy, dass Bioshock ganze 13 Tage nach Release nicht gecrackt war. Sie
   hatten damit ihr Ziel erreicht. Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory blieb sogar ein
   ganzes Jahr ungecrackt. Das wichtigste Ziel ist es einen Day-Zero bzw. Day-One
   crack zu verhindern, also Cracks die vor bzw. am Tag des offiziellen Releases
   auftauchen, denn die sind nachweislich wirtschaftlich am schädlichsten.  Soviel dazu.

   Zum zweiten und dritten: Beide Aussagen sind
   schlicht falsch.   Grund für Einführung immer komplexerer DRM
   Maßnahmen ist die Piraterie, und nicht, weil Publisher die Gamer gerne gängeln.
   Zu behaupten DRM würde mehr Raubkopien nach sich ziehen und dementsprechend der
   Umkehrschluss wäre, kein DRM würde weniger Raubkopien bedeuten, ist einfach
   grob-dümmlichster Schwachsinn: Crysis, Assassin Creed 1 und CoD4 und World of
   Goo, hatten alle keine schweren DRM Maßnahmen und waren trotzdem die meist
   raubkopierten Spiele 2008.  Und Prince of
   Persia, das mit gar keinen DRM-Maßnahmen ausgestattet war, wurde auch massivst
   raubkopiert. Sogar Linux-Spiele mussten mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ausgestattet
   werden, weil die Piraterie sogar in diesem kleinen Marktsegment die Einnahmen
   zu stark beeinträchtigte. Es ist somit völlig egal, ob ein Spiel sehr gut
   und/oder keine Kopierschutzmaßnahmen benutzt: es wird so oder so raubkopiert.

   Da liegt doch die Schlussfolgerung sehr nahe: wird
   die Piraterie reduziert, werden die DRM-Maßnahmen weniger restriktiv. Steigt die
   Piraterie weiter an, werden die Maßnahmen restriktiver, führen zu weniger
   PC-exklusiven Titeln, weniger Single-Player-Spiele, dafür mehr Casual-und
   Multipayerspiele, und Plattformportierungen für PC werden zeitlich später als
   die Konsolenversion veröffentlicht, damit erstmal das Geld über die
   Konsolenverkäufe reinkommt. PC-Spiele werden so zwar nicht aussterben, aber  der Schwerpunkt wird auf mehr
   Multi-Player-Spiele und Konsolenportierungen verschoben.

   Demnach: meckert nicht unqualifiziert rum, kauft
   euch das Spiel nicht, wenn es euch nicht passt, aber raubkopiert es dann auch
   nicht.


----------



## Pope (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Man sollte auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass DRM eine Maßnahme ist, um kostenpflichtige DLCs zu etablieren, Kunden zu binden und den Gebrauchtspielemarkt aktiv zu behindern und das unter dem Deckmantel des Kopierschutzes.
 Den Raubkopierern ist es doch total egal, ob sie ein Spiel ein paar Tage vor oder nach dem Relaese spielen können. Und Gelegenheitsraubkopierer stellen auch nur selten mal auf die Schnelle eine Raubkopie für den Nachbar her. Sie versenden einfach den Link eines Filehosters.
 Ich räume ein, dass DRM immer restriktiver werden könnte, je mehr Raubkopien auf dem Markt sind. Allerdings sehe ich eher die umgekehrte Entwicklung, dass immer weniger Kunden Spiele kaufen werden, weil sie mit DRM nicht einverstanden sind. In der Musikindustrie haben wir das ja schon durch. Und nachdem dort DRM wieder weitgehend abgeschafft wurde, haben sich die Umsätze wieder stabilisiert.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wie erklärst du dir dann die Tatsache, dass nicht DRM -geschütze Spiele genauso oder stärker raubkopiert werden als DRM-geschützte?

 und hängt das Umsatzplus der Musinindustrie im Internethandel mit dem Verzicht auf DRM zusammen oder nicht vielleicht mit dem viel breiteren und Nutzerfreundlicherem Angebot, das inzwischen aufgebaut wurde, nachdem es ja jahrelang kaum vernünftige Alternativen zu napster & co gab,um Musik im Internet zu beziehen

 DLC durch DRM zu schützen ist doch nur eine logische Schlussfolgerung. Warum einen Datenträger pressen, der teurer in der Herstellung und anfälliger für Raubkopien ist?

 Wenn du mir einen anderen Weg zur Bekämpfung der Piraterie nennen kannst, dann bitte!


----------



## caliko (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



SkycladGuardian schrieb:


> und hängt das Umsatzplus der Musinindustrie im Internethandel mit dem Verzicht auf DRM zusammen oder nicht vielleicht mit dem viel breiteren und *Nutzerfreundlicherem* Angebot, das inzwischen aufgebaut wurde, nachdem es ja jahrelang kaum vernünftige Alternativen zu napster & co gab,um Musik im Internet zu beziehen


  Du hast vollkommen recht, wenn Du schreibst, dass der Umsatzzuwachs in der Musikbranche (was den Internethandel angeht) mit einer Verbesserung der "Nutzerfreundlichkeit" zu tun hat; und dazu gehört eben auch der Verzicht auf DRM-Maßnahmen a la nur auf diesem Player spielbar, nur 2x zu kopieren et al.

  Und wie Du ebenfalls richtig bemerkt hast gibt es keinen Kopierschutz der nicht geknackt werden kann was zu dem Ergebnis führt, das Piraten mittlerweile nicht nur günstiger sondern eben auch wesentlich komfortabler spielen oder Filme gucken.

  Ubisoft hat aus meiner Sicht mit diesem neuen (und mein Magic 8-Ball sagt: flüchtigem) Kopierschutz lediglich erreicht, das
  a) sich die ehrlichen Konsumenten einmal mehr (und vollkommen zu recht) für die Dummen halten dürfen
  und sich wohl einige dafür entscheiden werden das Spiel nicht oder in der "Komfort-Version" zu "erwerben".
  und
  b) die Haxxors eine neue Herausforderng gefunden haben, die allerdings nicht allzu groß gewesen sein dürfte, da wie bereits erwähnt, der Crack für AC2 bereits draussen ist.

  Meine Alternative: Kopierschutz wech oder wenn dann kreativ, wie zu guten alten Monkey Island Zeiten bzw neuzeitlich bei "The Book of unwritten Tales"; lecker was in die Verpackungen packen statt drei Seiten Booklets oder, schlimmer noch, pdf-manuals; guter Support. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn   

  eins noch: die Rechnung, die gerne von den Rechtevertretern aufgemacht wird, das ein raubkopiertes Spiel/Film/Lied automatisch geldwerten Verlust für die Industrie bedeutet kann man getrost in der Rubrik "Schwachsinn" abheften. Tatsächlich zeigt sich das Gelegenheit zwar "Diebe", keine Gelegenheit aber noch lange keine Kunden schafft. Maw: nur weil man sich Bridget Jones vs Predator IV auf die Festplatte ziehen und angucken kann, heisst das noch lange nicht, das man ansonsten dafür ins Kino/die Videothek gestappft wäre.
  Wobei, wenn Predator am Ende gewinnen sollte, wärs ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## DerFox (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich gestehe das ich es mir gekauft habe - auch wenn mich das extrem ansäuert mit dem Kopierschutz aber was willste machen wenn das Spiel von der Qualität einfach nur toll ist und imo nur der KS nervt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



SkycladGuardian schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann die Tatsache, dass nicht DRM -geschütze Spiele genauso oder stärker raubkopiert werden als DRM-geschützte?
> 
> und hängt das Umsatzplus der Musinindustrie im Internethandel mit dem Verzicht auf DRM zusammen oder nicht vielleicht mit dem viel breiteren und Nutzerfreundlicherem Angebot, das inzwischen aufgebaut wurde, nachdem es ja jahrelang kaum vernünftige Alternativen zu napster & co gab,um Musik im Internet zu beziehen
> 
> ...


  Datenträger einfacher? Nöö...dieser ganze Online-Kram ist für die Warezszene das reinste Paradies. Ich weiß z.b. das die Steam schon lange so gecrackt haben, dass sie quasi jedes Spiel, welches dort angeboten wird, kostenlos direkt dort über die Server runterladen und spielen können. Geht bei einigen Spielen sogar online soweit ich weiß. Die lachen sich darüber doch ins Fäustchen. Genauso ist es auch bei dem DLC Kram, der wird da gleich mit der Vollversion angeboten.

  Wer nur darunter zu leiden hat, das sind wir, die Käufer...Und ich seh es einfach nicht ein, dass ich darunter leiden soll, das andere eine Straftat begehen...Dafür hab ich null Verständnis...Wenn ich z.B. mal zusammen rechnen würde, was ich in meinem Leben schon für Spiele ausgegeben hab..Davon könnte ich mir sicher ein richtig tolles Auto kaufen...aber gedankt wird dir das nirgendwo, stattdessen wirst wie ein Verbrecher behandelt, obwohl du einige Firmen seit Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten unterstützt hast durch den Kauf der Spiele...ist das fair?
  Deswegen kann mir Ubisoft mal den Buckel runterrutschen und ich werde kein Produkt mehr von denen kaufen, bis die diesen Mist wieder einmotten. 
 Bei EA war es auch so..die hab ich so lange boykottiert, bis sie das fallen ließen, seitdem kauf ich mir deren Spiele auch wieder.


----------



## shivaz (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bin ich der einzige der mit den Online-Spielständen Probleme hat? Die Saves werden nämlich nur beim Start und beim Beenden des spiels gesynct... wenn also (so wie mir gestern) nach 3h spielen der PC abdümpelt, ist alles weg... alles... ich darf den kompletten 1.ten Stadtteil nochmal machen.... 

 *Beschwerde-Mail schreib*


----------



## Angeldust (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Hm Bioware-Spiele verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot...ohne lachhafte DRM-Maßnahmen...

 Denke eientlich dass Ubisoft genauso wie EA damit auf die Nase fallen wird, und bis dahin wird eben nix mehr gekauft.

 Bis es das Spiel im Grabbeltisch gibt ist der Kopierschutz eh Geschichte, und solange spiellt man eben andere Spiele auch wenns schade ist um das schöne Spiel.


----------



## cryer (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

SkycladGuardian
 Im Umkehrschluss machst du aber einen Denkfehler: Derzeit leiden die ehrlichen Käufer unter den Mechanismen mehr, als die Raubkopiererszene.
 Das ist es, was die meisten Spieler auf die Palme bringt. Ein funktionierender Kopierschutz, der für denjenigen, welcher ein Spiel legal erworben hat und 30 bis 50 Euro dafür bezahlt hat, unmerklich funktioniert und ihn nicht einschränkt--> niemand müsste/würde meckern.
 Aber je rigider ein KS wird, umso mehr beeinflusst er die Käufer. Welchen Sinn macht es dann, ein Produkt zu kaufen? Ich möchte kein Programm, welches als Offline Titel und Singleplayer mit Mechanismen eines Multiplayer Spiels ausgestattet ist und somit nicht mehr offline gespielt werden kann.
 Und meine Ablehnung hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich den Entwicklern und Publishern ihre Einnahmen nicht gönne. Aber hier wird gnadenlos die Hand gebissen, welche füttert. Die des "ehrlichen Käufers"... 
 Was für den Erwerb eines Produkts spricht: 
 - bugfreies Spiel
 - gute Ausstattung (Beispiel: Bioshock 2 Collectors Edition : 51 Euro bei einem UK- Versender
 Artbook, Vinyl mit Soundtrack Teil 1, CD mit Soundtrack Teil 2, 3 Artworks+das Spiel)
 - vernünftiger Preis (auch ohne auf Importe zurück greifen zu müssen)
 - klare preisliche Abstufung bei den verschiedenen Vermarktungsformen (Downloads billiger als DVD, Spec.Editionen nicht doppelt so teuer wie normale Editionen)
 - guter Kundendienst und Support
 - Spielbarkeit eines Spiels wann immer und wo immer ich will

 Stattdessen ist zu oft Schmalhans Küchenmeister: Booklets fehlen häufig, Goodies kosten gleich das Doppelte.
 Was noch weiter störend hinzukommt ist das Preisgefälle bei Release eines Spiels, verbunden mit der preislichen Entwicklung eines Spiels in den kommenden 6 Monaten. Die Unterschiede zwischen den europäischen Ländern sind teils einfach zu groß, was sich natürlich auf die Bereitschaft auswirkt, ein Produkt zu kaufen. 
 Und wer warten kann, der fährt nach einem halben Jahr meist nochmal günstiger... 
 All dies sind Faktoren, die ein Hardcore-Zwangs-Kopierschutz nicht bieten kann. Der verärgert nur die normalen Käufer, welche bereit sind Geld zu investieren. ubi setzt dem mit seinem Starter nur noch die Krone auf.
 Und zwar sinnlos, wenn der KS wirklich schon geknackt ist und die Kopien problemlos laufen...


----------



## DerFox (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn UBI wenigstens nur darauf bestehen würde das sich das Spiel 1x in der Woche auf die Server verbindet um zu checken das es ein Original ist und dann ggf. den Dienst quittiert sollte falls da was auftaucht was so nix im Programm zu suchen hat, sollte doch auch reichen. :/


----------



## ColerSirou (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hatte bis jetz noch kein einziges problem mit dem kopierschutz, un dass nachdem schließen des Spiels die Savegames online gespeihert werdenist nicht verkehrt. D man ja eigentlich sowieso das I-Net an hat, wenn man am PC ist (E-mails checken, Internet usw,, wertut es net?) ist das ja auch egal. Und das beste ist, dass die installatinsanzahl usw. unbeschränkt ist, dass man das spiel ohne dvd spieln kann. Wenn man sich da an spore erinnert...
 Mal sehen, ob der Kopierschutz wirkt...


----------



## nathra (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

roflmao  Assassins creed 2 ist gecrackt. Hab grad im usenet nachgeschaut.
 Soviel zum tollen Kopierschutz.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



ColerSirou schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetz noch kein einziges problem mit dem kopierschutz, un dass nachdem schließen des Spiels die Savegames online gespeihert werdenist nicht verkehrt. D man ja eigentlich sowieso das I-Net an hat, wenn man am PC ist (E-mails checken, Internet usw,, wertut es net?) ist das ja auch egal. Und das beste ist, dass die installatinsanzahl usw. unbeschränkt ist, dass man das spiel ohne dvd spieln kann. Wenn man sich da an spore erinnert...
> Mal sehen, ob der Kopierschutz wirkt...


 Najaaaa, ich bin seit meinem Umzug immer noch mit einer eher schlechten Wlan- Anbindung geplagt, was sich bald hoffentlich ändern wird. Dadurch, dass das Signal zwischendurch mal abbricht (und ich den Rechner verschieben musste, um überhaupt eines zu bekommen), erinnert mich AC2 manchmal an meine gute alte WoW- Zeit, als man ab und an mal vom Server geschmissen wurde.
 Dank der Pausenfunktion hält sich meine Frustration jedoch stark in Grenzen, zumal mir das Spiel ausgezeichnet gefällt und auf meinem schrabbeligen, alten Rechenknecht überraschend gut läuft.

 Der Spielverlauf ist deutlich abwechslungsreicher und ich habe mich sogar recht schnell mit Ezio und der etwas humorvolleren Erzählweise angefreundet, obwohl ich dachte, ich würde den guten, alten, arroganten und einzelgängerischen Altair vermissen.
 Florenz bei Nacht ist einfach schön.


----------



## DerFox (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Gibt noch kein Szenerelease ... dieser ominöse Crack liefert nen Whitescreen wo es nicht weitergeht. xD


----------



## nathra (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



DerFox schrieb:


> Gibt noch kein Szenerelease ... dieser ominöse Crack liefert nen Whitescreen wo es nicht weitergeht. xD


 Doch gibt es.und der Whitescreen kann umgangen werden.hoffe du erwartest jetzt keine anleitung hier im forum^^


----------



## DerFox (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Nö habe das Game gekauft.


----------



## nathra (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



DerFox schrieb:


> Nö habe das Game gekauft.


 Darum geht es nicht.
 ist jedem sein ding ob er eine straftat begeht oder es sich kauft.

 Will nur etwas zu Aufklärung beitragen.


----------



## DerFox (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bin ja echt gespannt wie schnell UBI die Lücke wieder dicht macht.


----------



## Gomorra10 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob es einen geben wird oder nicht, sondern wann? 

Silent Bugs 5 ging ja auch relativ fix..

Naja, mir egal. Meine Graka ist eh zur Reparatur....


----------



## Diezel (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



DerFox schrieb:


> Bin ja echt gespannt wie schnell UBI die Lücke wieder dicht macht.


  spätestens dann wenn eine version mit  allen inhalten und ohne netzanbindung im umlauf ist hat ubi es nicht mehr unter kontrolle. 
 hab gestern mein battlefield bc2 gekriegt, key eingegeben und als option dvd check gewählt - herrlich 
 ac2 kann ubisoft versuchen sich in popo langsam einzuführen von mir aus, ich kaufs nicht.
 es reicht mir das man bei gta4 sich anmelden muss um zu speichern, wenn ich online spielen will hole ich mir wow oder was ähnliches.


----------



## SethWinterstein (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ihr solltet dem Spiel die Testwertung einfach verweigern. Eine Firma, welche die Kunden in ihren Rechten einzuschränken versucht, sie angreift, mit DLCs und einem unbändigen Kopierschutz den ehrlichen Käufer drangsaliert und Wertungen erpresst ( http://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2009/11/09/assassins-creed-2-ubisoft-rueckt-testspiel-nur-gegen-bestnote-heraus/ ), der hat einfach keine Wertung verdient!

Es kann doch nicht sein, das Videospielzeitschriften indizierten Titeln die Berichterstattung wegen eines Gesetzes welches Konträr geht mit Pressefreiheit und Co. verweigern, einem Konzern wie UbiSoft die hier ganz klar Grenzen überschreiten die man nicht überschreiten sollte aber eine solche Aufmerksamkeit schenken und eine Testwertung mit der sie werben können.


----------



## Odin333 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Gomorra10 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob es einen geben wird oder nicht, sondern wann?
> 
> Silent Bugs 5 ging ja auch relativ fix..
> 
> Naja, mir egal. Meine Graka ist eh zur Reparatur....


 Dafür dass du vor einem schwarzen Monitor sitzt, schreibst du aber recht fehlerfrei.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion um den Kopierschutz kann ich echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Scheinbar versuchen die Publisher bzw. Entwickler ja wirklich den PC tot zu kriegen. Die letzten Spiele die ich mir für den PC gekauft habe, waren die beiden Erweiterungen für Sims 3. Ansonsten kaufen ich mir nämlich nur noch Spiele für meine XBox 360. Ich weiss... vor einiger Zeit habe ich noch gesagt das ich keine Probleme mit Onlineaktivierungen und diesem ganzen DRM habe. Naja... Meinungen können sich ja auch mal ändern, oder?
   Auf einer Konsole lege ich ein Spiel ein und kann sofort zocken. Dabei gibt es keine komplett bescheuerten Aktivierungen oder Begrenzungen bei der Installation!
  Die Einnahmen, bei PC-Spielen, werden nicht von den Leuten zerstört, die sie nach einmal durchspielen wieder verkaufen. Auch die Raubkopierer haben darauf vermutlich nicht wirklich Einfluss. Es sind die Massnahmen der Publisher und Entwickler, die den Kunden immer perversere Massnahmen aufzwingen, um ihre Spiele zu "schützen". Irgendwann erscheint vermutlich ein "Keks" der AC2 auch als illegale Kopie spielbar macht und dann ist's wieder Essig mit dem ganzen Schutz.
  Selbst der von vielen verhasste (inklusive mir) Kopierschutz Starforce wurde irgendwann gecrackt! Die sollten es einfach mal aufgeben ihre Käufer zu vergraulen. Der eigentliche dumme ist nämlich der ehrliche Käufer, denn der ärgert sich irgendwann über irgendwelche DRM-Restriktionen.

  Von mir aus können die Publisher bzw. Entwickler den PC-Markt mit so einem Mist endgültig untergehen lassen. Nichts anderes wird nämlich passieren, wenn die so weiter machen! Ok, ein paar "dumme und unverbesserliche" wird es bestimmt noch geben, die weiterhin PC-Spiele kaufen werden. Ich denke da nur an die ganzen "Grafik-Fetischisten".  Ich freue mich dann aber auf neue Spiele, auf kommenden Next-Gen Konsolen, denn die werden wieder richtig fett aussehen und jeder PC kann dann erstmal wieder komplett einpacken!

 P.S. Crytek hätte damals zum Release der XBox 360 Crysis für Konsolen rausbringen sollen - Ihr hättet gekotzt!


----------



## Odin333 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion um den Kopierschutz kann ich echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Scheinbar versuchen die Publisher bzw. Entwickler ja wirklich den PC tot zu kriegen. Die letzten Spiele die ich mir für den PC gekauft habe, waren die beiden Erweiterungen für Sims 3. Ansonsten kaufen ich mir nämlich nur noch Spiele für meine XBox 360. Ich weiss... vor einiger Zeit habe ich noch gesagt das ich keine Probleme mit Onlineaktivierungen und diesem ganzen DRM habe. Naja... Meinungen können sich ja auch mal ändern, oder?
> Auf einer Konsole lege ich ein Spiel ein und kann sofort zocken. Dabei gibt es keine komplett bescheuerten Aktivierungen oder Begrenzungen bei der Installation!
> Die Einnahmen, bei PC-Spielen, werden nicht von den Leuten zerstört, die sie nach einmal durchspielen wieder verkaufen. Auch die Raubkopierer haben darauf vermutlich nicht wirklich Einfluss. Es sind die Massnahmen der Publisher und Entwickler, die den Kunden immer perversere Massnahmen aufzwingen, um ihre Spiele zu "schützen". Irgendwann erscheint vermutlich ein "Keks" der AC2 auch als illegale Kopie spielbar macht und dann ist's wieder Essig mit dem ganzen Schutz.
> Selbst der von vielen verhasste (inklusive mir) Kopierschutz Starforce wurde irgendwann gecrackt! Die sollten es einfach mal aufgeben ihre Käufer zu vergraulen. Der eigentliche dumme ist nämlich der ehrliche Käufer, denn der ärgert sich irgendwann über irgendwelche DRM-Restriktionen.
> ...


 1. grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Hauptinhalt deines Textes zu.
 2. hast du gerade Crack in Keks übersetzt?
 3. Was soll bittei heissen, dass der PC "wieder" komplett einpacken kann? Das musste er noch nie, weder bei der 360 noch bei der PS3.
 Die 360 war damals zwar etwas performanter als ein durchschnitts-Gamer-PC (man bedenke aber fehlendes AA und die damalige Auflösung) Und ausserdem hat es doch einige Jahre gebraucht, bis die Spieleschmieden halbwegs gut mit dem Teil umgehen konnten, aber zwischenzeitlich hat sich die PC-Leistung mindestens verdreifacht.

 Crysis damals auf der 360?
 Ok, ein schlechter aussehendes, niedrig aufgelöstes, matschige Texturen habendes Crysis - wirklich ein Grund zum kotzen.


----------



## Mothman (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



> 2. hast du gerade Crack in Keks übersetzt?


Hat er nicht. "Keks" sagt man zu Cracks, damit nicht "Crack" geschrieben werden muss. "Geheimsprache" sozusagen. So wie der Kiffer nur von "Grün" oder "Braun" spricht.  
 Dass du das nicht zu wissen scheinst, spricht für dich.


----------



## Jens238 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Was soll man dazu sagen......Könnte schon gut möglich sein, das diese Maßnahmen dazu führen sollen die
 PC-Zocker zu den Konsolen überlaufen zu lassen.
 Aber schonmal dran gedacht, das die Pösen Buben dann auch zur Konsole wechseln   
 Dann fängt das Spiel von vorne an.

 Die sollten endlich wieder anfangen die Ehrlichen Käufer zu belohnen, egal ob auf Konsole oder auf PC.
 Ob ich nun eine schnöde DVD in einer langwieligen Plastikbox oder nen schnöden Rohling in einer langweiligen
 nachgekauften Plastikbox habe ist doch eigentlich schnurz egal.....

 Was heute so als SE-, Collectors-, Simsalabim-, oder was auch immer Edition für teuer Geld verkauft wird, war früher die Standart Edition


----------



## DarthDevil (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Welcher 'beinharte' Raubkopierer, der ohne Probleme an jedes Spiel herankommt, kauft denn noch Originale?


 von denen die ich kenne? JEDER!!! und das wird sicher auch bei den meisten nicht anders sein. die welt besteht nunmal nicht nur aus gut und böse, neben schwarz und weiß gibts jede menge grau...


----------



## ReBoot (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Und mal wieder ein Kopierschutz, an dem ehrliche Käufer mehr leiden, als Crackerkunden... Hätten die Steam genommen, das hat wenigstens einen Mehrwert. Und man KANN offline spielen.


----------



## Odin333 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> > 2. hast du gerade Crack in Keks übersetzt?
> 
> 
> Hat er nicht. "Keks" sagt man zu Cracks, damit nicht "Crack" geschrieben werden muss. "Geheimsprache" sozusagen. So wie der Kiffer nur von "Grün" oder "Braun" spricht.
> Dass du das nicht zu wissen scheinst, spricht für dich.


 Oha, dann kauf ich mein Crack wohl in den falschen Kreisen.


----------



## Blubberkopf (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Drecksspiel, kein Vergleich zum Klassiker Thief.


----------



## rittchie (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Verstehe den ganzen Hype nicht ganz. Ich fand den ersten Teil sowas von langweilig.
 Immer wieder die gleiche Nummer. Aufm Turm klettern, eine arme Frau retten, Händler beklauen, Attentat ausführen. Ich habe das Spiel nach 5 Std Spielzeit von der Platte geschmissen, ohne es durch zu spielen.
 Ausserdem kommen bei mir jetzt Ubisoftspiele eh nicht mehr in die (Einkaufs)Tüte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



rittchie schrieb:


> Verstehe den ganzen Hype nicht ganz. Ich fand den ersten Teil sowas von langweilig.
> Immer wieder die gleiche Nummer. Aufm Turm klettern, eine arme Frau retten, Händler beklauen, Attentat ausführen. Ich habe das Spiel nach 5 Std Spielzeit von der Platte geschmissen, ohne es durch zu spielen.
> Ausserdem kommen bei mir jetzt Ubisoftspiele eh nicht mehr in die (Einkaufs)Tüte.


 Mal abgesehen von all dem Ärger um den Kopierschutz, hat sich der zweite Teil in diesen Belangen aber gebessert. 

 Die Missionen laufen bislang nicht nach dem AC1- Schema ab, also Türme zur Gebietsaufklärung erklimmen, Bürger retten, Wettrennen zur Informationsbeschaffung und dann zum Ort des Geschehens, Sequenz, Attentat und weg (außerdem nur während des Tages).
 Ich habe erst zwei Ziele erledigt, aber beide waren in die Geschichte eingebettet und hatten andere Ausgangspunkte. Dennoch hoffe ich bald auf ein paar der erwähnten Nebenquests zu stoßen. Einige Stellen habe ich in der Stadt schon entdeckt, hatte aber noch keinen Zugang. 
 Die Szenen im Zusammenhang mit Subjekt 16 und den Glyphen finde ich auch toll. Zwar sind die Rätsel nicht anspruchsvoll, aber sie machen die zweite Parallelgeschichte in der Wirklichkeit schon recht interessant. Wenn man Verschwörungen und so mag.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Odin333 schrieb:


> 1. grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Hauptinhalt deines Textes zu.
> 2. hast du gerade Crack in Keks übersetzt?
> 3. Was soll bittei heissen, dass der PC "wieder" komplett einpacken kann? Das musste er noch nie, weder bei der 360 noch bei der PS3.
> Die 360 war damals zwar etwas performanter als ein durchschnitts-Gamer-PC (man bedenke aber fehlendes AA und die damalige Auflösung) Und ausserdem hat es doch einige Jahre gebraucht, bis die Spieleschmieden halbwegs gut mit dem Teil umgehen konnten, aber zwischenzeitlich hat sich die PC-Leistung mindestens verdreifacht.
> ...


  1. Ok, prima!
  2. Ja, der Grund dafür wurde dir ja schon genannt. Allgemein wird ein Crack halt als Keks bezeichnet, wenn man es nicht zu offensichtlich machen will.   
  3. Zum Release der XBox 360 hatte der PC damals absolut keine Chance gegen die Konsole! Sämtliche Spiele die damals für den PC erschienen sind waren grafisch stark abgespeckt. Wenn man doch mal ausnahmsweise keine Abstriche machen musste, dann hat man eine wirklich dicke High-End Kiste gebraucht.

  Zu Crysis auf der 360: Wer seine XBox 360 an einer uralten Röhre angeschlossen hat ist selbst Schuld! Schon mal Battlefield: Bad Company auf der 360 gezockt? Das sieht, auf einem aktuellen TV, verdammt geil aus und ich bezweifle doch sehr stark das sowas damals ein PC gepackt hätte! Tut mir ja für die PC-Fanboys echt leid, aber es ist nunmal so: wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration kommt könnt ihr eure Kisten erstmal wieder fett aufrüsten, um mithalten zu können! Eine neue Konsolengeneration MUSS ja eigentlich auch ordentlich was bieten, um nicht 3 Monate späte wieder total veraltet zu sein. Als PC-User muss man ja aber eigentlich ständig aufrüsten.


----------



## Diezel (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

bin gerade mitm kumpel am saufen, gespräch ging in richtung spiele und kopierschutz, hab mich an das thema hier erinnert und so lange er beim kacken is schreib ich hier xD
seine worte " bisse völlig bescheuert? wozu kaufste dir die dinger? zahl deine 10 eur in 3 monaten bei letitbit und hol dir alles was du willst umsonst, sei kein depp"
im zusammenhang mit der neusten kopierschutzakrobatik glaub ich langsam - er hat recht...


----------



## Merlinos (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Also eigentlich hatte ich vor mir dieses Spiel zu kaufen, jedoch als ich das mit dem Kopierschutz gelesen hab ist mir das ganz schnell vergangen. Da mein Internet sowieso gerne abbricht bin ich einfach nur enttäuscht über solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, außerdem wenn es sich wirklich wer illegal runterladen will, dann macht er das auch, da bringt der beste Kopierschutz nix.


----------



## berndbommel (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Die sind ja net blöd !!! (achtung Verschwörung^^) vieleicht bereiten die uns damit auf noch viel schlimmere massnahmen vor !? In kleinen hepchen vorserviert läst sich manches besser schlucken !!!
 hatte das gefühl das es mit jedem spiel schlimmer wird !! ma guge was als nextes kommt!?!? 

 ich sehs auch net mehr ein ein spiel in dieser Form zu kaufen !!! muste schon etlich im regal stehnlassen (was nicht einfach war bei manchen)  

 (letztens gefunden meine Diablo 1 Cd hat noch net ma eien CD key ^^)


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Hauptinhalt deines Textes zu.
> ...


 Ich will ja hier nichts sagen aber du weisst schon dass Crysis ne ganze
 Ecke länger draussen ist als Bad Company, also beantowrtet sich deine
 Aussage ob das damals ein PC gepackt hätte von alleine.
 So toll sieht Bad Company nun wirklich nicht aus, selbst der 2te Teil ist keine Grafikreferenz.


----------



## Alf1507 (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


  Naja.. wenn du meinst. Vielleicht hast du meinen Kommentar aber auch einfach nur nicht richtig verstanden. Du wärst jedenfalls nicht der erste, der meine Kommentare nicht versteht 
 Bad Company (bzw. BC2) sieht nicht toll aus??? Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich empfehle dir jetzt einfach mal einen Besuch bei einem guten Augenarzt. Das kann manchmal schon helfen!


----------



## Schalkmund (6. März 2010)

*AW:*

LOL Ubi's neuer Kopierschutz war ja mal wieder die Lachnummer schlechthin wie viele Stunden hat es gedauert bis es nen proper Keks gab?   
 Nun saugen es um so mehr Leute um Ubi den Stinkefinger zu zeigen oder einfach nur aus Neugier um zusehen ob der super neue Schutz wirklich ausgehebelt ist und den Großteil der potentiellen ehrlichen Käufer hat man mit dem Mist sicher vergrault.


----------



## ferrari2k (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



berndbommel schrieb:


> Die sind ja net blöd !!! (achtung Verschwörung^^) vieleicht bereiten die uns damit auf noch viel schlimmere massnahmen vor !? In kleinen hepchen vorserviert läst sich manches besser schlucken !!!
> hatte das gefühl das es mit jedem spiel schlimmer wird !! ma guge was als nextes kommt!?!?
> 
> ich sehs auch net mehr ein ein spiel in dieser Form zu kaufen !!! muste schon etlich im regal stehnlassen (was nicht einfach war bei manchen)
> ...


Alter Schwede, du solltest dich besser mit nem Duden als mit Diablo 1 beschäftigen


----------



## Turius (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



berndbommel schrieb:


> Die sind ja net blöd !!! (achtung Verschwörung^^) vieleicht bereiten die uns damit auf noch viel schlimmere massnahmen vor !? In kleinen hepchen vorserviert läst sich manches besser schlucken !!!
> hatte das gefühl das es mit jedem spiel schlimmer wird !! ma guge was als nextes kommt!?!?
> 
> ich sehs auch net mehr ein ein spiel in dieser Form zu kaufen !!! muste schon etlich im regal stehnlassen (was nicht einfach war bei manchen)
> ...


    kauf dir deutschbuch, hat mir auch gehilft!


----------



## Rachlust (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL Ubi's neuer Kopierschutz war ja mal wieder die Lachnummer schlechthin wie viele Stunden hat es gedauert bis es nen proper Keks gab?


   Ob der proper ist würde ich anzweifeln 

 Ich kann mir jetzt schon seid 3 Tagen im Netz geheule anhören das AC2 genau wie Teil 1 sich an Stelle XYZ aufhängt unddas bei JEDEM! Also kannd er mal nicht gerade proper sein 

 Ich dachte mir dieses mal "Wartest du erst einmal die PC Version ab, da die PS3 Version von Teil 1 ja unter aller Sau war". Wieder einmal falsche entscheidung -.-

 Bei teil 1 falsche Entscheidung da PC Version besser läuft und aussieht und nun bei Teil 2 falsche Entscheidung dank Gängelung  
 Hab es mir gestern für die PS3 gekauft und bereue es nicht schon eher getan zu haben. Starkes Tearing? WO!? Tester sollen mir das bitte zeigen, dassseltene tearing ist Minimal, selbst am PC hatte ich schon übleres Tearing in Games gehabt und es läuft ebenfalls Ruckelfrei und sieht verdammt gut aus.

 Am besten einfach die PC Version in den Regalen liegen lassen. lieber garkeine PC Umsetzungen mehr als sowas. 

 Traurig nur um Splinter Cell aber vielleicht bekommen die Groubs ja in nächster zeit echte Patches hin die diverse Fehler im Game beseitigen


----------



## Tormentor666 (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Tormentor666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alf1507 schrieb:
> ...


 Eigentlich wollte ich ja sachlich diskutieren, aber scheinbar geht das mit Leuten wie dir einfach nicht. Klar sieht BC2 gut aus aber es ist keine Grafikbombe, es setzt keine neuen Maßstäbe usw.
 Und ausserdem sollte man auch den Inhalt meines Kommentars verstehn und nicht daraus eigene sinnlose Interpretationen ziehen.


----------



## Pope (6. März 2010)

*AW:*

Neulich habe ich mal wieder zwei Elektronik-Märkte aufgesucht und insgesamt vier Verkäufer hinsichtlich DRM sensibilisiert. Ich habe die armen Kerle so mit Argumenten zugeschmissen, dass sie fast sprachlos waren. Zum Schluss habe ich noch gesagt, dass ich keine mit DRM verseuchten Spiele kaufen werde und das dies doch vielleicht an die Geschäftsleitung weitergegeben werden sollte, damit die auch mal bescheid wissen. Ein weiterer Verkäufer sagte mir dann sogar, dass er selbst eine nicht legale Version gespielt hätte, weil er ebenfalls DRM ablehne. Wenn die Gegner von DRM weiter Stimmung gegen diese angeblichen Kopierschutzmechnismen machen und verseuchte Spiele konsequent nicht kaufen, habe ich wirklich Hoffnung, dass die Hersteller sich vielleicht wieder umorientieren. Wir werden immer mehr !


----------



## ferrari2k (6. März 2010)

*AW:*



Pope schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich mal wieder zwei Elektronik-Märkte aufgesucht und insgesamt vier Verkäufer hinsichtlich DRM sensibilisiert. Ich habe die armen Kerle so mit Argumenten zugeschmissen, dass sie fast sprachlos waren. Zum Schluss habe ich noch gesagt, dass ich keine mit DRM verseuchten Spiele kaufen werde und das dies doch vielleicht an die Geschäftsleitung weitergegeben werden sollte, damit die auch mal bescheid wissen. Ein weiterer Verkäufer sagte mir dann sogar, dass er selbst eine nicht legale Version gespielt hätte, weil er ebenfalls DRM ablehne. Wenn die Gegner von DRM weiter Stimmung gegen diese angeblichen Kopierschutzmechnismen machen und verseuchte Spiele konsequent nicht kaufen, habe ich wirklich Hoffnung, dass die Hersteller sich vielleicht wieder umorientieren. Wir werden immer mehr !


Das ist auch ne schöne Möglichkeit, Respekt.
 Aufklärung hilft!


----------



## hellbound7373 (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Neulich habe ich mal wieder zwei Elektronik-Märkte aufgesucht und insgesamt vier Verkäufer hinsichtlich DRM sensibilisiert.


Na, die werden sich ja gefreut haben...


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



hellbound7373 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pope schrieb:
> ...


Naja, dann sind die wenigstens informiert und warnen vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Käufer.


----------



## anjuna80 (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> hellbound7373 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


 Eben. Welcher Verkäufer will auch seine Produkte an den Mann bringen?


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hellbound7373 schrieb:
> ...


Naja, für mich fällt das unter Kundenzufriedenheit 
 Ehrlichkeit ist im Einzelhandel ja doch recht selten, da wäre sowas schonmal ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Pope (7. März 2010)

*AW:*

Das Thema ist jedenfalls im Handel angekommen. Und die Verkäufer mit denen ich mich öfter mal unterhalte sagen mir, dass der Absatz an PC-Spielen drastisch zurückgegangen sei und viel mehr Konsolenspiele verkauft würden. Zudem seien wegen DRM so gut wie keine Gebrauchtspiele mehr zu verkaufen, was ja nicht unerheblich zum Umsatz - beispielsweise bei GameStop - beigetragen hat.
 Als PC-Spieler der ersten Stunde werde ich jedenfalls weitermachen und Leute über DRM aufklären, denn ich will mir irgendwann auch mal wieder ein Spiel kaufen, was nicht verseucht ist.


----------



## Ephenberg (7. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin wirklich kein Gegner von Kopierschutz, denn es ist ja nur verständlich, dass man, wenn man ein Spiel jahrelang produziert, auch damit Geld verdienen möchte; alleine um die Produktionskosten wieder einzuspielen. Und dass der Kopierschutz immer strikter wird, ist auch, aufgrund der vielen Raubkopierer, verständlich (man sollte sich weniger über die Produzenten, als über genau dieser Leute aufregen und beginnen sie auch anzuzeigen!!!)

Aber ich hab jetzt Assassin' Creed 2 für zwei Tage und heute kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen, weil die Verbindung zum Ubisoft-Server nicht hergestellt werden kann; - und das ist wirklich eine Frechheit!!! Jetzt hab ich mir dieses Spiel legal gekauft, istalliert und sogar registriert, und nur wegen interner Probleme bei Ubisoft kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen; wofür ich allerdings Geld bezahlte und es sicherlich nicht zurückbekommen werde!

Und wenn es jetzt "nur" für einen Tag nicht funktioniert, ist es trotzdem nicht tragbar, denn gerade für den heuteigen Tag hab' ich mir die Zeit genommen und kann es mir nicht leisten rund um die Uhr vorm PC zu sitzten!

Kopierschutz ist gut, eine ständige Internetverbindung ist auch nicht unbedingt schlecht (denn wer hat heute in Wirklichkeit keine mehr, und wenn wirklich nicht, dann sollte man mit der Zeit gehen!), aber man sollte das Spiel jederzeit spielen können!!!


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



Ephenberg schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Gegner von Kopierschutz, denn es ist ja nur verständlich, dass man, wenn man ein Spiel jahrelang produziert, auch damit Geld verdienen möchte; alleine um die Produktionskosten wieder einzuspielen. Und dass der Kopierschutz immer strikter wird, ist auch, aufgrund der vielen Raubkopierer, verständlich (man sollte sich weniger über die Produzenten, als über genau dieser Leute aufregen und beginnen sie auch anzuzeigen!!!)
> 
> Aber ich hab jetzt Assassin' Creed 2 für zwei Tage und heute kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen, weil die Verbindung zum Ubisoft-Server nicht hergestellt werden kann; - und das ist wirklich eine Frechheit!!! Jetzt hab ich mir dieses Spiel legal gekauft, istalliert und sogar registriert, und nur wegen interner Probleme bei Ubisoft kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen; wofür ich allerdings Geld bezahlte und es sicherlich nicht zurückbekommen werde!
> 
> ...


Und warum gibst du dann den Raubkopierern die Schuld? Die haben dir das Spiel doch nicht verkauft.
 Man wusste vorher, worauf man sich bei dem Spiel einlässt, es steht auch groß vorne drauf, also hör auf zu jammern und leb damit!


----------



## DocWhite (7. März 2010)

*AW:*

... es sei mir verziehen ... aber mein Grinsen wechselt
 ständig zwischen süffisant und breit  

 Hmm ... die ganzen Leute die den *D*reck-*R*anz-*M*üll doch eigentlich 
 gutgeheißen haben ... stehen da mit gaaanz kurzen Höschen  

 Geht endlich die Sonne auf ? ... ein kleines Licht zumindest ??
_*    DAS IST DAS WAS IHR VERDIENT HABT!!! *_

 Und wie gefällt euch das ? ... ihr die ihr das gekauft habt, obwohl ihr es wusstet ?
 Möchtet ihr das ab jetzt immer haben ? 
 Dann macht weiter und unterstützt solche Publisher  

 Wenn es euch nicht gefällt wie das jetzt gelaufen ist ...
  Ja Bitte? .. der Herr dort hinten mit dem hochroten Kopf : ....
 Das sollen jetzt nur Anfangsschwierigkeiten sein ???
 Achsooo ... natürlich! ... so etwas wird gaaanz sicher NIE WIEDER vorkommen  

 an alle anderen ... die nichts von DRM wussten ... so sieht das aus.
 Also das schöne Spiel wieder eingepackt und zurück zum Händler .

 Ansonsten wird der Dreck ein Dauerzustand  ... und da wünsch ich allen
 die so etwas gut finden ... gute Nerven und viel Spaß


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



DocWhite schrieb:


> ... es sei mir verziehen ... aber mein Grinsen wechselt
> 
> ständig zwischen süffisant und breit
> 
> ...


 Jupp, genauso siehts aus.
 Weiß ja nich wie alt du bist, aber n Bierchen, oder Cola + Popcorn?


----------



## Odin333 (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



Ephenberg schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Gegner von Kopierschutz, denn es ist ja nur verständlich, dass man, wenn man ein Spiel jahrelang produziert, auch damit Geld verdienen möchte; alleine um die Produktionskosten wieder einzuspielen. Und dass der Kopierschutz immer strikter wird, ist auch, aufgrund der vielen Raubkopierer, verständlich (man sollte sich weniger über die Produzenten, als über genau dieser Leute aufregen und beginnen sie auch anzuzeigen!!!)
> 
> Aber ich hab jetzt Assassin' Creed 2 für zwei Tage und heute kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen, weil die Verbindung zum Ubisoft-Server nicht hergestellt werden kann; - und das ist wirklich eine Frechheit!!! Jetzt hab ich mir dieses Spiel legal gekauft, istalliert und sogar registriert, und nur wegen interner Probleme bei Ubisoft kann ich das Spiel nicht spielen; wofür ich allerdings Geld bezahlte und es sicherlich nicht zurückbekommen werde!
> 
> ...


 Ich bin ja normalerweise eher selten schadenfroh, aber bei sowas, muss ich mich schon fast weckschmeissen, vor lachen.   

 Nicht nur, dass du vom Kopierschutz gewusst hast, du hast ihn sogar gutgeheissen, und dem Publisher Recht gegeben.
 Auch hast du die ganzen Warnungen, die von gefühlten 99% der Forumsmitglieder gemacht wurden, brav ignoriert, und beschehrst mir nun einen herrlich lustigen Wochenendausklang.

 Einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich aber für dich: bitte doch die Raubkopierer um Hilfe, denn die brauchen keinen Ubisoft-Server, um spielen zu können.

 Zum Thema "mit der Zeit gehen" - das möchten sicherlich die meisten, aber die Telecom hat nicht selten was dagegen.


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

*AW:*

Eigentlich sind die jetzigen Ereignisse doch ein prima Beispiel dafür, warum Internetabhängige Spiele ne Scheißidee sind. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum da einige immer noch so vehement dran festhalten und auf Raubkopierer sauer sind...


----------



## john1231 (7. März 2010)

*AW:*

tja sieht so aus als würde dieser ***** Kopierschutz nicht mehr funktionieren, danke Ubisoft! soviel zur Ausfallssicherheit:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/read/7.179422-Ubisoft-DRM-Authentication-Servers-Go-Down


----------



## berndbommel (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die jetzigen Ereignisse doch ein prima Beispiel dafür, warum Internetabhängige Spiele ne Scheißidee sind. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum da einige immer noch so vehement dran festhalten und auf Raubkopierer sauer sind...


 weil die RAUBKOPIERER mit ihrm verhalten die derzeitige zituation verschuldet haben - nicht die käufer !!! 
 fertig aus !!!
 und nein damit solte man das rabkopiern auch nicht rechtfertigen (blöder kopierschutz, ei dann zieh ichs mir halt ,)

  DANKESCHÖN

 PS: is mir sch####egal ob da rechtschreibfehler sind....


----------



## Jolly_Roger (7. März 2010)

*AW:*



berndbommel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eigentlich sind die jetzigen Ereignisse doch ein prima Beispiel dafür, warum Internetabhängige Spiele ne Scheißidee sind. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum da einige immer noch so vehement dran festhalten und auf Raubkopierer sauer sind...
> ...


   Dir ist aber schon klar, dass denen bewusst ist, dass sie gegen Raubkopierer sowieso nix machen können.

   Bei DRM gehts einzig und allein darum Daten von Nutzern zu sammeln und Verkäufe von gebrauchter Software zu verhindern. 

 Ich z.B. verkaufe die meisten meiner Spiele nachdem ich sie durchgespielt habe wieder, so krieg ich wenigstens einen Teil meines Geldes wieder zurück und kann mir ein neues Stück Software kaufen, welches gerne auch gebraucht sein kann.  (Ich hab ja keinen Geldscheisser).
 Mit diesem Drecks DRM geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## Pope (8. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der Kopierschutz ist ja nur ein von den Herstellern vorgeschobenes Argument, um die Raubkopierer für die aktuelle Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie verantwortlich machen zu können. Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den neuen Verfahren um Möglichkeiten, die käufer stärker an ein Spiel zu binden, um sie später mit kostenpflichtigen DLC füttern zu können. Zudem wird der Markt für Gebrauchtspiele durch die Personalisierung von Spielen total unterbunden, was dazu führt, dass die Hersteller mehr Spiele verkaufen könnten.
 Mit dem zunehmenden Widerstand der Community gegen DRM haben die aber nicht gerechnet. Die Industrie versucht dennoch DRM durchzudrücken, was man anhand der mit DRM verseuchten Toptitel der vergangenen Wochen nachvollziehen kann. Und wenn die Umsätze dann nicht so ausfallen, wie man das erwartet hat, stehen die bösen Raubkopierer ja wieder als Sündenböcke da. Das sinkende Umsätze ggf. auch darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass die ehrlichen Käufer ständig geängelt werden, scheinen die noch nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. März 2010)

*AW:*

btw.
 wie gerade im ubisoft forum bekannt ist
 haben atm seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr viele Spieler nicht die Möglichkeit AC2 zu spielen
 die aktivierungsserver sind gecrasht.

 und das ist was mir an DRM überhaupt nicht gefällt.........rechte schützen, schön und gut aber dafür habn wir ja das Urheberrechtschutzgesetz oder so


----------



## berndbommel (8. März 2010)

*AW:*



Pope schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz ist ja nur ein von den Herstellern vorgeschobenes Argument, um die Raubkopierer für die aktuelle Entwicklung in der Spieleindustrie verantwortlich machen zu können. Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den neuen Verfahren um Möglichkeiten, die käufer stärker an ein Spiel zu binden, um sie später mit kostenpflichtigen DLC füttern zu können. Zudem wird der Markt für Gebrauchtspiele durch die Personalisierung von Spielen total unterbunden, was dazu führt, dass die Hersteller mehr Spiele verkaufen könnten.
> Mit dem zunehmenden Widerstand der Community gegen DRM haben die aber nicht gerechnet. Die Industrie versucht dennoch DRM durchzudrücken, was man anhand der mit DRM verseuchten Toptitel der vergangenen Wochen nachvollziehen kann. Und wenn die Umsätze dann nicht so ausfallen, wie man das erwartet hat, stehen die bösen Raubkopierer ja wieder als Sündenböcke da. Das sinkende Umsätze ggf. auch darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass die ehrlichen Käufer ständig geängelt werden, scheinen die noch nicht verstanden zu haben.


 wer deiner meinung nach ist denn dann drann schuld, die bösen firmen die geld verdienen wollen ?? 

 schon ma drann gedacht das es vieleicht nicht mehr rentabel wird ein spiel herzustellen ??
 JA es kostet viel arbeit ein spiel herzustellen 
 (viele puplisher gehn kaput, spiele werden erst garnicht mehr produziert)
 ich gehe sogarsoweit zu sagen das raubkopiere die anzahl der cheater erhöt  ...
 ich mit meinen gekauften spiel hab keine lust dass mir mein account gesperrt wird  !!!

 ich habe bedenken das der nexte schritt in richtung cloud-games geht ....


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW:*



berndbommel schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eigentlich sind die jetzigen Ereignisse doch ein prima Beispiel dafür, warum Internetabhängige Spiele ne Scheißidee sind. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum da einige immer noch so vehement dran festhalten und auf Raubkopierer sauer sind...
> ...


 Alter, wie kann man nur so verblendet sein...
 Wenn ihr Käufer den Dreck nicht immer gekauft hättet, hätten wir diese Scheiße jetzt nicht!
 Es wurde von Anfang an gesagt, als HL2 rauskam, es wurde IMMER gemeckert und man wurde IMMER lächerlich gemacht. Jetzt hör auf zu nölen, nur weil du JETZT ERST merkst, dass da was schief läuft.
 Da hätte man schon VIEL FRÜHER was gegen unternehmen sollen.
 Mann, hab ich n Hals über Leute wie dich... Erst mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennen, alles sabbernd kaufen was einem vorgeworfen wird und irgendwann dann dochmal nachdenken und die anmaulen, die schon die ganze Zeit davor gewarnt haben.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW:*



berndbommel schrieb:


> wer deiner meinung nach ist denn dann drann schuld, die bösen firmen die geld verdienen wollen ??
> 
> schon ma drann gedacht das es vieleicht nicht mehr rentabel wird ein spiel herzustellen ??
> JA es kostet viel arbeit ein spiel herzustellen
> ...


 Ich hätte an deiner Stelle eher Bedenken um dein Deutsch 
 Hör auf zu nölen und leb damit, dass die Leute, die die ganze Zeit trotz Warnungen die Spiele gekauft haben, dass die dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Publisher immer mehr ausprobieren und immer dreister werden. Immerhin treffen die Publisher die Entscheidung für einen Kopierschutz, nicht die Raubkopierer.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Man wusste vorher, worauf man sich bei dem Spiel einlässt, es steht auch groß vorne drauf, also hör auf zu jammern und leb damit!


 ach - man wusste vorher, dass die verbindung zu den ubi-servern nicht funktioniert?
 das ist ja interessant.   

 sei so gut und hör bitte auf, dich über käufer des spiels lustig zu machen.
 ich würd das verstehen, wenn sich jd nach kauf darüber beschwert, dass er eine i-net-verbindung benötigt, denn das steht wirklich auf der verpackung.

 man (sprich du) sollte vielleicht mal bedenken, dass die große masse der käufer nicht nur aus irgendwelchen foren-nerds besteht, sondern aus laien, die vielleicht nicht über jede eventualität (drm allgemein, ddos-attacke auf die master-server, falls da was dran ist etc.) informiert sind. 
 denk vielleicht mal drüber nach.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2010)

*AW:*

Zumal nicht alle Spieler von den Serverproblemen betroffen zu sein scheinen. Es hat nun zwar länger bei der Anmeldung gedauert, aber das Spiel läuft wieder, was aber irgendwie nicht bei jedem der Fall ist.

 Das ist ein wenig wie bei einem Bug, der nicht bei allen Spielern auftreten muss, anderen aber das Spielerlebnis verhagelt. 
 Mir ging es damals beim Kopierschutz von ME1 so. Viele hatten keine Probleme, bei wenigen machte der KS jedoch Stress, unter anderem bei mir, obwohl ich bisher immer Glück hatte.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. März 2010)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man wusste vorher, worauf man sich bei dem Spiel einlässt, es steht auch groß vorne drauf, also hör auf zu jammern und leb damit!
> ...


Mit dem lustig machen hör ich definitiv nicht auf, denn das ist viel zu gerechtfertigt. Und Spaß machts auch noch 
 Nein, mal ernsthaft.
 Es sollte doch wohl mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand erwartet werden soweit zu denken, dass zu einer Verbindung zwei gehören. Zum einen die "ich bin doch ständig online" Leute. Und zum anderen die Ubi Server. Schön, wenn man ständig online sein kann, nützt einem nur in so einem Fall wie jetzt genau gar nichts, weil nämlich der Server nicht tut. Dass das nicht jeden interessiert und der nur da sitzt "ey, geht nich", das ist nicht mein Problem. Hätte man sich halt vorher Gedanken drüber machen können.


----------



## Pope (9. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ein bischen Schadenfreude kann ich mir auch nicht verkneifen, denn die Raubkopierer werden nicht diese Probleme haben. Und wenn sich die Käufer verseuchter Spiele mit den aktuellen Problemen bzgl. DRM auseinandersetzen müssen, ist das eigentlich der beste Weg diese zu überzeugen, beim nächsten mal lieber die Finger von DRM zu lassen.
 Die Gegner von DRM können nur durch sinkende Umsatzzahlen ein Umdenken bei den Herstellern bewirken. Insofern freut mich die schlechte Publicity weil ständig Probleme auftauchen.
 Als PC-Spieler der ersten Stunde fällt es mir nämlich nicht gerade leicht, einfach einen Premium-Account bei einem Filehoster anzuschaffen. Mit den dortigen Files muss man sich nämlich sicher nicht mit DRM herumärgern.
 Trotzdem würde ich gern mein Geld lieber den Herstellern geben, wenn sie nur endlich auf diesen DRM-Kram verzichten würden.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Es sollte doch wohl mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand erwartet werden soweit zu denken, dass zu einer Verbindung zwei gehören. Zum einen die "ich bin doch ständig online" Leute. Und zum anderen die Ubi Server. Schön, wenn man ständig online sein kann, nützt einem nur in so einem Fall wie jetzt genau gar nichts, weil nämlich der Server nicht tut. Dass das nicht jeden interessiert und der nur da sitzt "ey, geht nich", das ist nicht mein Problem. Hätte man sich halt vorher Gedanken drüber machen können.


Du bist sooo kluk.


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Es sollte doch wohl mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand erwartet werden soweit zu denken, dass zu einer Verbindung zwei gehören. Zum einen die "ich bin doch ständig online" Leute. Und zum anderen die Ubi Server. Schön, wenn man ständig online sein kann, nützt einem nur in so einem Fall wie jetzt genau gar nichts, weil nämlich der Server nicht tut. Dass das nicht jeden interessiert und der nur da sitzt "ey, geht nich", das ist nicht mein Problem. Hätte man sich halt vorher Gedanken drüber machen können.


 Wobei man 'fairerweise' sagen muss, das nicht *alle* AC2 Spieler ausgesperrt wurden, sondern nur ein "paar". Wieviel nur das "paar" sind kann dir wohl keiner sagen, aber ich les auch andere Foren. Dort waren die Leute, die das Spiel spielen konnten, weit in der Überzahl.

 Ich möchte jetzt Ubisoft nicht in Schutz nehmen, denn ich find den KS mehr als schlecht, allerdings kann niemand im Vorfeld mit dem Ausmaß einer Hackerattacke rechnen, hm?

 Scheinbar hat Ubisoft die DRM-Server bereits verteilt, so das ein DDoS Angriff nicht gleich alles lahmlegt, die, die lahmgelegt wurden, ärgern sich natürlich zu Recht, das sie nicht spielen konnten.

 Übrigens geb ich dir Recht, das man sich Gedanken machen sollte bevor man was kauft, sei es nun ein Spiel, ein elektronisches Gerät, etc.pp. ... aber es gibt auch Leute, die einfach in einen MM gehen und dann das Spiel kaufen. Blind. Vllt. gehört hier ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit seitens der VK dazu, nur die würden sich wohl ins eigene Bein schießen wenn sie jeden Kunden wahrheitsgemäß und aus eigenem Antrieb beraten würden.


----------



## drumnbass (9. März 2010)

*AW:*

"Ubisoft-Chef Yves Guillemot liefert gleich eine ganze Reihe Gründe für diese Entscheidung mit: Man braucht keine DVD im Laufwerk, die Anzahl der Aktivierungen ist nicht begrenzt, die Spielstände werden online gespeichert und sind von überallher abrufbar"

eigenlob stinkt!
mit dvd im laufwerk braucht man trotzdem internetverbindung..
wie oft ich eines meiner spiele aktiviere sollte noch immer die entscheidung des käufers sein, andernfalls sollte so ein spiel gratis (=k0piert) werden.
die tollen onlinespielstände, die ich dann doch wieder nur zuhause brauche - hat null sinn, die online zu speichern..

argumente: null,
kopierschutz wieder zurücknehmen!


----------



## Corus1 (10. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich finde den Weg den Ubisoft einschlägt TOP!
1. Ich spiele viele verschiedene Spiele und hasse es daher dauernt eine DVD zu wechseln das spare ich mir nun
2. Es geht alles recht schnell sich zu regestrieren usw vllt 10min oder so und fertig man kann spielen war jedenfalls bei anno so
3.Ich bin ein ehrlicher Spieler ich hab noch nie Raubkopiert und finde es gut das das nun verhindert wird und viele die hier rummaulen sind doch solche nicht alle aber viele....

Einzige Negative is das mit dem Pausieren, jedoch ist das bei Anno nie passiert obwohl ich schon öfters "offline" war...

Naja meine Meinung : )

Doof finde ich den weg von Activision-Blizzard... viel schlimmer  also was solls die werden ihr weg gehen und auf ein paar hundert(oder tausend) hansel kacken wie es bei mw2 der fall war


----------



## ferrari2k (10. März 2010)

*AW:*



Corus1 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Weg den Ubisoft einschlägt TOP!
> 1. Ich spiele viele verschiedene Spiele und hasse es daher dauernt eine DVD zu wechseln das spare ich mir nun
> 2. Es geht alles recht schnell sich zu regestrieren usw vllt 10min oder so und fertig man kann spielen war jedenfalls bei anno so
> 3.Ich bin ein ehrlicher Spieler ich hab noch nie Raubkopiert und finde es gut das das nun verhindert wird und viele die hier rummaulen sind doch solche nicht alle aber viele....
> ...


Bleibt nicht viel zu sagen, außer: Die Publisher brauchen mehr Kunden wie dich 
 Alle anderen denken dann lieber etwas mehr nach, was das bedeutet, was die da mit ihrem Rechner anstellen.


----------



## Hans-the-Freak (10. März 2010)

*AW:*



> 1. Ich spiele viele verschiedene Spiele und hasse es daher dauernt eine
> DVD zu wechseln das spare ich mir nun


Soetwas geht auch OHNE einen solchen Kopierschutz



> 2. Es geht alles recht schnell
> sich zu regestrieren usw vllt 10min oder
> so und fertig man kann spielen war jedenfalls bei anno so


Anno hat auch noch nicht diesen Kopierschutz sonder Tages 



> 3.Ich bin
> ein ehrlicher Spieler ich hab noch nie Raubkopiert und finde es gut das
> das nun verhindert wird


Raubkopien werden damit garantiert nicht verhindert sondern eher gefördert


----------



## Corus1 (10. März 2010)

*AW:*

@ hans-the-freak

hatte anno nich drm?

dann sieht das alles natürlich anders aus hmm

dann zieh ich mein vorigen comment zurück denn dann hab ich keine erfahrung damit und kann schlecht urteil drüber fällen...


----------



## Hans-the-Freak (10. März 2010)

*AW:*



Corus1 schrieb:


> @ hans-the-freak
> 
> hatte anno nich drm?
> 
> ...


   Es hat schon DRM aber nicht mit dauerhaften Onlinezwang sonder mit einer einmaligen registrierung


----------



## ivanta (11. März 2010)

*AW:*



Hans-the-Freak schrieb:


> > 3.Ich bin
> > ein ehrlicher Spieler ich hab noch nie Raubkopiert und finde es gut das
> > das nun verhindert wird
> 
> ...


stimmt! - das Spiel wurde bereits gecrackt... scheint kein soo sicherer Kopierschutz zu sein... und die Raubkopierer haben garantiert keine Serverprobleme oder Onlinezwang.


----------



## German_Ripper (12. März 2010)

*AW:*

Oh man im Ubisoft-Forum geht es heiß her. Hier mal ein schickes Bild von einem User aus dem Forum 

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/1539/ubil.jpg


----------



## derDriver (14. März 2010)

*AW:*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Oh man im Ubisoft-Forum geht es heiß her. Hier mal ein schickes Bild von einem User aus dem Forum
> 
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/1539/ubil.jpg


 genial

 achso ... anno 1404 MP gestern abend war kein spielen möglich, ubi server waren nicht zu erreichen, Website war auch down

 schön das "alles" über einen Server läuft


----------



## ferrari2k (14. März 2010)

*AW:*



derDriver schrieb:


> German_Ripper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh man im Ubisoft-Forum geht es heiß her. Hier mal ein schickes Bild von einem User aus dem Forum
> ...


Jammer nich rum, bring den Kram zurück und in Zukunft wirst du davon verschont bleiben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. März 2010)

*Lalalala*

Ich muss mal nebenbei bemerken, dass ich es sehr nett finde, dass die Bettler und Verwirrten aus Teil 1 durch verrückte Lautenspieler ersetzt wurden. Sie nerven zwar ebenfalls bei so mancher Zielverfolgung, das dann jedoch auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (16. März 2010)

*Lalalala*

"Ubisoft-Chef Yves Guillemot liefert gleich eine ganze Reihe Gründe für diese Entscheidung mit: Man braucht keine DVD im Laufwerk..."

- Da spiele ich bei weitem lieber mit DVD im Laufwerk!


"..., die Anzahl der Aktivierungen ist nicht begrenzt,..."

- Das war sie bei mir noch nie. Sollte irgendwann mal ein Spiel meckern, daß es sich nicht installieren lassen will, sehe ich das als Bug an, den ich mit externen tools "fixe".

"... die Spielstände werden online gespeichert ..."
- Das ist ein Nachteil.

"...und sind von überallher abrufbar..."
- Sind sie nicht ohne Internetverbindung. Mit einem herkömmlichen USB-Stick sind andere Spiele das schon.
Und überhaupt; wieso sollte jemand woanders spielen wollen?


----------



## helder (16. März 2010)

*Lalalala*

hmm, AC 2 scheint ziemlich gut zu sein, auf permanente I-Net verbindung kann man aber verzichten, entweder die Server überlastet down Wartungsarbeiten oder Hackerangriffe, kurz gesagt: man bezahl etwa 45 € und dann kann man nicht immer zocken. Die foren sind voll mit beschwerden Ubi-Forum kann man teilweise nicht besuchen, Hackerangriffe?


----------



## AcidCreeper (24. März 2010)

*AW: Lalalala*

Mitlerweile läuft es aber rund... es hat zwar gedauert aber ide server scheinen jetzt einigermaßen stabil zu sein


----------



## Solux (9. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Assassin's Creed 2 im Test: Wie schlägt sich das PC-Spiel mit Ubisoft-Kopierschutz?*

das spielt macht echt fun trotz des kopierschutz von ubi da meine inet sowie so immer an ist wenn ich am pc bin. also ich kann es nur empfehlen!!! klasse spiel


----------



## Jasperlein (12. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Assassin's Creed 2 im Test: Wie schlägt sich das PC-Spiel mit Ubisoft-Kopierschutz?*

Das Spiel ist echt geil, ich spiele sonst zwar eher Strategiespiele, aber Hut ab, Ubisoft beweist wieder einmal, dass sie ihr Handwerk verstehen. Die Grafik ist ebenfalls deutlich ansprechender als in Teil 1, die Story ist auch ganz ok. 
Einzige Nachteile:
Online Speicherung
sehr niedrige leistung, weil das game meine gt325 nicht erkennt und nur meine integrierte intel i3 Karte nutzt (kann man das irgendwo einstellen)
Aber alles in allem macht das Spiel echt fun.


----------



## ferrari2k (17. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Assassin's Creed 2 im Test: Wie schlägt sich das PC-Spiel mit Ubisoft-Kopierschutz?*



Solux schrieb:


> das spielt macht echt fun trotz des kopierschutz von ubi da meine inet sowie so immer an ist wenn ich am pc bin. also ich kann es nur empfehlen!!! klasse spiel


Hach ja, noch einer der "eh immer on" Fraktion.
Für eine Verbindung brauchst du 2 Punkte. Und wenn du immer on bist heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Ubi Server das auch sind, wie man ja in den letzten Wochen eindrucksvoll gesehen hat...
Was machst du eigentlich in ein paar Jahren, wenn man sowas nochmal spielen will, die Server aus sind und kein Patch kommt? Zuckst du dann mit den Schultern und schmeißt 50€ weg?
Wär mir zu schade....


----------

